# Dan's Collection



## dan_t (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi all. It's about time I posted this - hope you find it interesting. I'm always interested in pollen swaps, especially of species. oke:

Dan


*Aerangis:* 
brachycarpa 
distincta 
luteoalba var. rhodosticta 
splendida 

*Anacheilium*
vespa

*Angraecum: *
birrimense 
doratophyllum 
magdalenae 
rutenbergianum 

*Beallara: *
Tahoma Glacier 'Green’ 

*Brassia: *
Rising Star 

*Bulbophyllum: *
lobbii 
putidum 

*Calanthe: *
kawakamii 
sieboldii 
Mont Pinel 

*Cattleya: *
Netrasiri Fireball 
Whitespark 

*Coelogyne: *
cristata 
confusa 
fimbriata x 2
fragrans 
speciosa 
speciosa var. salmoniana
tomentosa 
triplicatula
usitana 
Intermedia 

*Cymbidium: *
dayanum 
devonianum 
ensifolium 
erythrostylum 
insigne
iridiodes
lowianum var. concolor
lowianum ‘mag’ 
sinense 'Eagle'
tracyanum 
Florisnow ‘Six’ 
Highland Hill 'Cooksbridge Rajah'
Loch Leven ‘Lewes’ x Christmas Angel ‘Cooksbridge Sunburst’ AM/RHS 
Loch Tay 
Summer Love 

*Cypripedium: *
fasciolatum 
flavum 
franchettii 
guttatum 
japonicum 
kentukiense 
parviflorum var. parviflorum
reginae 
reginae var. alba 
Maria 

*Dactylorhiza: *
fuchsii 
majalis 
sambucina (red form) 

*Dendrobium: *
abberans 
aggregatum (lindleyi) 
amethystoglossum 
anosmum 
anosmum var. alba 
brassii 
brymerianum 
chapaense 
cuthbertsonii (orange and red/orange colour forms) 
Delicatum 
densiflorum 
draconis 
farmeri 
fimbriatum var. occulatum 
fleckeri 
forbesii 
formosum 
griffithianum 
hercoglossum 
heterocarpum 
hemimelanoglossum 
jonesii (ruppianum) 
kingianum 
lanyaie 
loddigesii 
moniliforme 
nobile 
ochreatum 
oligophyllum 
papilio 
parishii x2 
pendulum 
pierardii 
pleianthum 
polysema 
primulinum x2 
pulchellum x2 
rhodostictum 
schuetzei 
senile 
speciosum 
striolatum 
sulcatum 
tetragonum 
thyrsiflorum x2 
trantuanii 
trigonopus 
unicum 
wardianum 
williamsonii 
Stardust ‘Firebird’ 

*Dendrochilum: *
wenzelii 

*Disa: *
uniflora Carmine 
unifoam 

*Epilaeliocattleya: *
Don Herman 

*Laelia: *
anceps 
autumnalis 
lobata
lundii 
purpurata x2 

*Laeliocattleya:* 
Angel Bells ‘Suzie’ 

*Lycaste*
aromatica

*Masdavalia: *
NOID 

*Miltassia: *
Royal Robe ‘Diplomat’ 

*Miltonia: *
Newton Falls 

*Miltoniopsis: *
vexillaria 

*Neobenthamia: *
gracilis 

*Odontocidium: *
Hansueli Isler 

*Oncidium: *
Sharry Baby 

*Ophrys: *
apifera 

*Orchis:*
mascula

*Paphiopedilum:* 
armeniacum x3 
bellatulum x3 (2x normal and 1x var. album)
concolor 
curtisii
delenatii (normal, 'China' and var. album)
emmersonii
hangianum
helenae
hirsuitissimum var. esquirolei 
malipoense
micranthum x2
rothschildianum
vietnamense x3
Delrosi 'Delight' x malipoense
Deperle (delenatii x primulinum)
Kevin Porter (micranthum x bellatulum)
Lynleigh Koopowitz 'Carol'
Memoria Larry Heuer (malipoense x emersonii)
Shun-Fa Golden (malipoense x hangianum)
Wossner China Moon (armeniacum x hangianum)
Wossner Vietnam Love (micranthum x vietnamense)
NOID 

*Phaius*
tankervilleae

*Phalaenopsis: *
amboinensis "Ching Ruey"
equestris var. alba 
violacea borneo ‘Miki’ 
violacea Sumatra 
violacea var. alba (Alba x Alba ‘Misty’) 
Black Jack 
Brother Golden Potential 
Brother Wild Thing 'Yellow Spot'
Haur Jih Song 
Leopard Prince 
Penang Girl 
Sogo Grape 
Sogo Yukidian 
Sonoma Spot ‘Novelty’ 
Leopard Prince x stuartiana 
mannii x schilleriana 

*Phragmipedium: *
besseae 
kovachii
Grande 

*Pleione: *
aurita 
bulbocodiodes 
chunii
forestii 
formosana
formosana 'Cairngorm' 
formosana ‘Clare’ 
grandiflora
limprichtii 
pleionoides yunnan
praecox
saxicola 
scopulorum
yunnanensis 
Askia ‘Cinnabar’ 
Hekla ‘Partridge’ 
Hekla ‘Locking Stumps’ 
Matupi ‘Golden Oriole’ 
Rakata ‘Rock Dove’ 
Spot Nosed Monkey 
Tongariro 
Wharfedale ‘Pine Warbler’ 
Zeus Weinstein ‘Desert Sands’ 

*Serapia: *
lingua 

*Sophrolaeliocattleya: *
Little Hazel 

*Sophronitis: *
cernua 
coccinea 

*Stanhopea: *
graveolens 
hernandezii 
jenischiana 
tigrina 

*Thunia: *
alba 

*Thwaitesara: *
Richard Mueller 

*Vanda: *
coerulea 
denisoniana
tricolor

*Wilsonara: *
Stirling Tiger 

*Zygopetalum: *
NOID


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, besides the CITES III limited paphs, you have a bunch of not-common Pleones. A very varied collection, hopefully you will post more photos, thanx for posting.


----------



## Hien (Dec 22, 2008)

I am wondering could:
the amboiensis ‘Cheng Rui’ is actually amboinensis "Ching Ruey"
Since it is a well known nursery name.


----------



## dan_t (Dec 22, 2008)

Ah yes - sorry in my rush to type, I messed up!:sob:

Dan


----------



## nikv (Dec 22, 2008)

That's quite an impressive list. By the way, I believe the Beallara grex should be Tahoma Glacier with the clonal name Green. FYI.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 23, 2008)

a VERY nice broad selection!!!! Jean


----------



## dan_t (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments. I think I'll be starting to reduce the random ones and concentrate on fewer genera

nikv - you're right - I will change that! It's one of the first orchids I ever bought!

Dan


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 23, 2008)

I thought my collection was eclectic!


----------



## dan_t (Mar 2, 2009)

A few out and a few in - decided it was time I updated this! Additions are in *bold*

Dan



Aerangis: 
brachycarpa 
distincta 
luteoalba var. rhodosticta 
splendida 

Anacheilium
vespa

Angraecum: 
birrimense 
doratophyllum 
magdalenae 
rutenbergianum 

Beallara: 
Tahoma Glacier 'Green’ 

Brassia: 
Rising Star 

Calanthe: 
kawakamii 

Coelogyne: 
cristata 
confusa 
fimbriata x 2
fragrans 
speciosa 
speciosa var. salmoniana
tomentosa 
triplicatula
usitana 
Intermedia 

Cymbidium: 
dayanum 
devonianum 
ensifolium 
erythrostylum 
insigne
iridiodes
lowianum var. concolor
lowianum ‘mag’ 
sinense 'Eagle'
Florisnow ‘Six’ 
Highland Hill 'Cooksbridge Rajah'
Loch Leven ‘Lewes’ x Christmas Angel ‘Cooksbridge Sunburst’ AM/RHS 
Loch Tay 
Summer Love 

Cypripedium: 
fasciolatum 
flavum 
franchettii 
guttatum 
*henryi*
japonicum 
kentukiense 
parviflorum var. parviflorum
reginae 
reginae var. alba 
Maria 
*Sabine*
Dactylorhiza: 
fuchsii 
majalis 

Dendrobium: 
abberans 
amethystoglossum 
anosmum 
anosmum var. alba 
brassii 
brymerianum 
chapaense 
Delicatum 
densiflorum 
draconis 
farmeri 
fimbriatum var. occulatum 
fleckeri 
formosum 
griffithianum 
hercoglossum 
heterocarpum 
jonesii (ruppianum) 
kingianum 
loddigesii 
moniliforme 
nobile 
ochreatum 
oligophyllum 
papilio 
parishii x2 
pendulum 
pierardii 
pleianthum 
polysema *x2*
primulinum x2 
pulchellum x2 
schuetzei 
senile 
speciosum 
striolatum 
sulcatum 
tetragonum 
thyrsiflorum x2 
trantuanii 
trigonopus 
unicum 
wardianum 
williamsonii *x2*

Dendrochilum: 
wenzelii 

Disa: 
uniflora Carmine 

Epilaeliocattleya: 
Don Herman 

Laelia: 
anceps 
autumnalis 
lobata
lundii 
purpurata x2 

Lycaste
aromatica

Masdavalia: 
NOID 

Miltassia: 
Royal Robe ‘Diplomat’ 

Miltonia: 
Newton Falls 

Miltoniopsis: 
vexillaria 

Neobenthamia: 
gracilis 

Odontocidium: 
Hansueli Isler 

Oncidium: 
Sharry Baby 

Ophrys: 
apifera 

Orchis:
mascula

Paphiopedilum: 
armeniacum x3 
bellatulum x3 (2x normal and 1x var. album)
concolor 
curtisii
delenatii (normal, 'China' and var. album)
emmersonii
hangianum *x2
helenae
hirsuitissimum var. esquirolei 
malipoense
micranthum x2
rothschildianum
vietnamense x4
Delrosi 'Delight' x malipoense
Deperle (delenatii x primulinum)
It's Doll (malipoense x St. Swithin)
Kevin Porter (micranthum x bellatulum)
Lynleigh Koopowitz 'Carol'
Memoria Larry Heuer (malipoense x emersonii) x3
Shun-Fa Golden (malipoense x hangianum) x2
Wossner China Moon (armeniacum x hangianum)
Wossner Vietnam Love (micranthum x vietnamense)
NOID 

Phaius
tankervilleae

Phalaenopsis: 
amboinensis "Ching Ruey"
equestris var. alba 
violacea borneo ‘Miki’ 
violacea Sumatra 
violacea var. alba (Alba x Alba ‘Misty’) 
Black Jack 
Brother Golden Potential 
Brother Wild Thing 'Yellow Spot'
Haur Jih Song 
Leopard Prince 
Penang Girl 
Sogo Grape 
Sogo Yukidian 
Sonoma Spot ‘Novelty’ 
Leopard Prince x stuartiana 
mannii x schilleriana 

Phragmipedium: 
besseae 
kovachii
Grande 

Pleione: 
aurita 
bulbocodiodes 
chunii
forrestii 
formosana
formosana v. alba
formosana ‘Clare’ 
formosana 'Oriental Splendour'
grandiflora
hookeriana
humilis
limprichtii
maculata
pleionoides 
pleionoides v. yunnan
praecox
saxicola 
scopulorum
yunnanensis 
Askia ‘Cinnabar’ 
Betty Arnold
Eiger 'Snowflake'
Erebus 'Redpoll'
Hekla ‘Partridge’ 
Hekla ‘Locking Stumps’
Keith Rattray 'Kelty'
Krakatoa
Marco Polo 
Matupi ‘Golden Oriole’ 
Piton
Quizapu 'Peregrine'
Rakata ‘Rock Dove’ 
Shantung 'Christine'
Shantung 'Ducat'
Shantung 'Ridgeway'
Shantung 'Pixie'
Spot Nosed Monkey 
Taal 'Red-Tailed Hawk'
Tongariro 
Volcanello
Wharfedale ‘Pine Warbler’ 
Zeus Weinstein ‘Desert Sands’ 

Serapia: 
lingua 

Sophrolaeliocattleya: 
Little Hazel 

Sophronitis: 
coccinea 

Stanhopea: 
graveolens 
hernandezii 
jenischiana 
tigrina 

Thunia: 
alba 

Thwaitesara: 
Richard Mueller 

Vanda: 
coerulea 
denisoniana
tricolor

Wilsonara: 
Stirling Tiger 

Zygopetalum: 
NOID*


----------



## Elena (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, that's quite a collection. And you really like those Den species and Pleiones, don't you  Some great additions! 

You might have mentioned it before but do you have a greenhouse?


----------



## dan_t (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Elena, and thanks 

Yes I have a tiny greenhouse, which is absolutely rammed! The Pleiones go into the garden for the late spring/summer though!

Dan


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 2, 2009)

Yow! You've got a lot of stuff. Great collection. :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2009)

Very big and interesting collection!!!! Do you have a pic of your gh??? Happy growing!!!


----------



## dan_t (May 20, 2009)

I haven't been around for a while, but that hasn't stopped me adding to my list! Here are the updates since last time (in red):

Aerangis: 
biloba
brachycarpa 
distincta 
luteoalba var. rhodosticta 
splendida 
ugandensis

Anacheilium
vespa

Angraecum: 
birrimense 
doratophyllum 
magdalenae 
rutenbergianum 

Beallara: 
Tahoma Glacier 'Green’ 

Brassia: 
Rising Star 

Calanthe: 
kawakamii 
sieboldii 
Corbieres
Mont Pinel

Cattleya: 
Netrasiri Fireball 
Whitespark 

Coelogyne: 
cristata 
cumingii
confusa 
fimbriata x 2
fragrans
mooreana 
speciosa 
speciosa var. salmoniana
tomentosa 
triplicatula
usitana 
Intermedia 
Mem W Micholitz

Cymbidium: 
dayanum 
devonianum 
ensifolium 
erythrostylum 
insigne
iridiodes
lowianum var. concolor
lowianum ‘mag’ 
sinense 'Eagle'
tracyanum 
Florisnow ‘Six’ 
Highland Hill 'Cooksbridge Rajah'
Loch Leven ‘Lewes’ x Christmas Angel ‘Cooksbridge Sunburst’ AM/RHS 
Loch Tay 
Summer Love 

Cypripedium: 
fasciolatum 
flavum 
franchettii 
guttatum 
henryi
japonicum 
kentukiense 
parviflorum var. parviflorum
reginae 
reginae var. alba 
Maria 

Dactylorhiza: 
fuchsii 
majalis 

Dendrobium: 
abberans 
aggregatum (lindleyi) 
amethystoglossum 
anosmum 
anosmum var. alba 
brassii 
brymerianum 
chapaense 
cretaceum
cuthbertsonii (orange and red/orange colour forms) 
Delicatum 
densiflorum
devonianum 
draconis 
farmeri 
fimbriatum var. occulatum 
fleckeri 
forbesii 
formosum 
griffithianum 
hercoglossum 
heterocarpum 
hemimelanoglossum 
jonesii (ruppianum) 
kingianum 
lanyaie 
loddigesii 
moniliforme 
nobile 
ochreatum 
oligophyllum 
papilio 
parishii x2 
pendulum 
pierardii 
pleianthum 
polysema 
primulinum x2 
pulchellum x2 
rhodostictum 
schuetzei 
senile 
speciosum 
striolatum 
sulcatum 
tetragonum 
thyrsiflorum x2 
trantuanii 
trigonopus 
unicum 
wardianum 
williamsonii 
Stardust ‘Firebird’ 

Dendrochilum: 
wenzelii 

Disa: 
aurata
uniflora v. Carmine
uniflora (Pink)
uniflora (Red)


Epilaeliocattleya: 
Don Herman 

Laelia: 
anceps 
anceps v. guerrero
autumnalis 
lobata
lundii 
purpurata x2 

Masdavalia: 
NOID 

Miltassia: 
Royal Robe ‘Diplomat’ 

Miltonia: 
Newton Falls 

Miltoniopsis: 
vexillaria 

Neobenthamia: 
gracilis 

Odontocidium: 
Hansueli Isler 

Oncidium: 
Sharry Baby 

Ophrys: 
apifera 

Orchis:
mascula

Paphiopedilum: 
armeniacum x4
bellatulum x5 (4x normal and 1x var. album)
concolor x 3 + flask
delenatii (normal, 'China', var. album, 1/2 var. dunkel)
emmersonii
fairrieanum (flask)
godfroyae
hangianum
helenae
hirsuitissimum var. esquirolei 
leucochilum
lowii x 2
malipoense x 2 + flask
micranthum x2 + flask
niveum
rothschildianum + flask
vietnamense x5
Armeni White x Mem. Larry Heuer
Cam Cloud
Charlie O'Neil
Delrosi
Delrosi 'Delight' x malipoense
Deperle (delenatii x primulinum)
Fanaticum
Fumi's Delight
Fumi's Gold
Joyce Hasegawa
Kevin Porter (micranthum x bellatulum)
Lynleigh Koopowitz 'Carol'
Ma Belle
Magic Lantern
Memoria Larry Heuer (malipoense x emersonii)
Quirene-Pauline
Royal Sapphire
Shun-Fa Golden (malipoense x hangianum)
Wossner China Moon (armeniacum x hangianum)
Wossner Vietnam Love (micranthum x vietnamense)
NOID 

Phaius
tankervilleae

Phalaenopsis: 
amboinensis "Ching Ruey"
equestris var. alba 
violacea borneo ‘Miki’ 
violacea Sumatra 
violacea var. alba (Alba x Alba ‘Misty’) 
Black Jack 
Brother Golden Potential 
Brother Wild Thing 'Yellow Spot'
Haur Jih Song 
Leopard Prince 
Penang Girl 
Sogo Grape 
Sogo Yukidian 
Sonoma Spot ‘Novelty’ 
Leopard Prince x stuartiana 
mannii x schilleriana 

Phragmipedium: 
besseae 
kovachii
Grande 

Pleione: 
aurita 
bulbocodiodes 
chunii
forestii 
forestii v. alba
formosana
formosana 'Cairngorm' 
formosana ‘Clare’ 
limprichtii 
pleionoides v. yunnan
praecox
saxicola 
scopulorum
yunnanensis 
Askia ‘Cinnabar’ 
Hekla ‘Partridge’ 
Hekla ‘Locking Stumps’ 
Matupi ‘Golden Oriole’ 
Rakata ‘Rock Dove’ 
Spot Nosed Monkey 
Tongariro 
Wharfedale ‘Pine Warbler’ 
Zeus Weinstein ‘Desert Sands’ 

Sophrolaeliocattleya: 
Little Hazel 

Sophronitis: 
cernua 
coccinea 

Stanhopea: 
graveolens 
hernandezii 
jenischiana 
tigrina 

Thunia: 
alba 

Thwaitesara: 
Richard Mueller 

Vanda: 
coerulea 
denisoniana
tricolor

Wilsonara: 
Stirling Tiger 

Zygopetalum: 
NOID


----------



## Hien (May 20, 2009)

I thought you are going to reduce some in order to concentrate on others?
I am curious of which ones were deleted from the list?
Myself, I feel very hard to reduce. But I don't have a greenhouse, so in the end reduction is imperative so that all of them are not suffering. At one point, counting all seedlings from flasks the number reaches to the 700 levels. now it is at 240.
In order to stop myself, I have to send 2 away for each new acquired.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2009)

Good acquisitions. Who'd you get all the paphs from?


----------



## JeanLux (May 20, 2009)

fine additions!!! if coel. mooreana were bs, maybe you could post a pic!  Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 20, 2009)

Nice additions!!!


----------



## dan_t (May 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I've been meaning to cut down the collection a bit by specialising in a couple of genera, but have only so far decided on Dendrobium, Paphiopedilum, Cymbidium, Coeloygne, Disa, Pleione.....
As you can see, I haven't got very far with that idea!

I got the Paphs from Orchid Inn and Orchids Limited - both parties visited the EU recently, and I got a great haul - every plant is in fantastic condition, and I'm so excited by it all!

The Coelogyne mooreana isn't bs unfortunately, but is certainly nbs, so I hope to post a pic in the next couple of years!

As my camera has been stolen, I can tell you that the niveum I bought a few months ago is in bloom with 5 spikes, each with a couple of flowers - it looks fantastic. You'll just have to believe me on that one 

Dan


----------



## Ron-NY (May 21, 2009)

how did your camera get stolen! Nice collection Dan! How are you growing your Disas?


----------



## dan_t (May 22, 2009)

My house was broken into in April, and my computer (with all my photos on, records, etc.) and camera were stolen! A bit of a bugger really!

The Disas are grown in a mix of perlite and live sphagnum, or peat and perlite, sitting permanently on a flooded gravel bed (the water levels go about 1 inch up the pots). They are fed with low phosphorus fertiliser all year round (balanced N and K). Both the red and pink uniflora are coming into flower now, as is the aurata. The Carmine variant is later than the others usually to bloom.

Dan


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2009)

Bastards!  I'd like to catch someone red-handed like that!



I killed all my disas, got to try again.


----------



## Hien (May 22, 2009)

dan_t said:


> My house was broken into in April, and my computer (with all my photos on, records, etc.) and camera were stolen! A bit of a bugger really!
> 
> The Disas are grown in a mix of perlite and live sphagnum, or peat and perlite, sitting permanently on a flooded gravel bed (the water levels go about 1 inch up the pots). They are fed with low phosphorus fertiliser all year round (balanced N and K). Both the red and pink uniflora are coming into flower now, as is the aurata. The Carmine variant is later than the others usually to bloom.
> 
> Dan



Were there horror stories from peoples that the thieves only took the orchids and nothing else?


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2009)

OMG! Someone stole my camera, [probably maint. people who slipped in when I was leaving door open for a girl! ] but it was broken so all I did was laugh. If someone stole my Pk hybrids though!! :viking:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Dan. That's just awful.


----------



## dan_t (May 25, 2009)

Thanks. They've not touched the orchids yet, so it's not too bad! Just very irritating with the computer, as it had all my records and pics on it - you know what it's like when you try and keep a record of blooming times/numbers, etc.

So I bought lots of orchids to compensate myself!

Dan


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2009)

That is a bit sad Dan, but it is a chance of a new start!!! I think you did ok with buying more orchids...


----------

